# Looking for bobcat or smaller loader to rent



## performanceplus (Dec 7, 2009)

We are looking to rent a bobcat or a smaller loader for a account in central ct. If anyone has one and is looking to rent it out let us know. 

Thanks


----------



## Tirioloservices (Oct 20, 2009)

*skid steer rental*

hey iam in waterbury and iam not using my machine this winter
its an old beast but has never let me down..i used all last winter in new haven and never had an issue..
email me for more info [email protected]
iam free to talk tonight
iam up late


----------

